# I am a foster failure



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, y'all know Rachel (Rachelsaurus...does the rescue work, has all her beautiful pits/pit mixes). She texted this dog to me this afternoon saying it needed a safe place ASAP because the owners would be getting evicted if they didn't find it a home. I decide to foster it and find it a home through the rescue I work with. I actually had a potential home in mind already. 

So, I drive and pick the dog up. Have it meet Abbie & Murph and they all get along fine. Dog is noticeably nervous but I understand that. I lift her up and put her in my car, and drive the 45 minutes to stop at the boutique where we have adoptions every Saturday, wanted to bathe her quick.

I bring her in the store, still very nervous, and reach for her harness and she snapped at me. Fear biter. Okay, understandable, but I feel a bit in over my head. Never worked with that issue before and I'm a bit nervous and scared tbh. The store owner and I call Stacy, who runs the rescue program and she comes down and sits with the dog for a bit.

Stacy has the dog for tonight, and then tomorrow night she will be going to a fellow foster person *husband and wife team* who work with a LOT of dogs and have a lot of experience with fearful dogs. 


So, I am a foster failure after 1 hour. But I am glad to know the dog is in good hands.

Here she is, Chelsy. Very pretty dog. I think she just needs a little work and patience and will be a good dog. She is from Mexico and from what I see, has been bounced around a lot. 














In good news though, I got to meet the lovely Rachel, and so did Murph & Abbie haha.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Rescue is hard. From training dogs with aggression issues two important things - One is you can never be afraid of being bit because sooner or later you will be and fear will bring it faster; and never rush. Scared dogs need you in a Zen pace, I tell my kids Three C's - calm, confident in control or leave the dog alone. I am glad she is in good hands and hopefully your next foster will be a squirmy love bug.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

she is a beauty. Often after just a few days they are totally different dogs. I picked up an old Jack Russell who bit me but after he was with me a little while he was never snappy again.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I read her story on Facebook....poor thing, so many changes in her young life!:sad:

Sounds like it was for the best for both her and your household. Hopefully her new foster home will be more capable to deal with her issues and won't throw so many new things at her without being able to deal with how she handles them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Working with rescue's is definitely not for everyone and being calm and assertive are two good assets to have. There was a lot going on for her in one day, probably more than I'd put one of my rescues I'd just gotten through. But, you will learn from this and move on. I remember when I first met Kenzie, she lunged at me and tried to bite me, I told the people who owned her at the time to let me have her, meaning the leash and I took her for a walk...She learned right away who was boss, not that I had to be forceful but assertive as she was the one in charge in that family structure.

You'll find the right fit, and I would hope that you will continue to foster in the future.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Man, ya try to do a nice thing, and look where it gets you... :shocked:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Where in the above post was a foster failure? All I see is a caring person getting more experience on working with different dogs. I would consider that a success. 

It has happened to me. The more you do it the easier it gets. Fear dogs need you to stay as clam as possible with them. Sound like you know what your doing and you can keep the bites down to minimal. I doubt it can ever be made to 0. We all have to start somewhere. Instead of thinking of this as a failure you should be proud of finishing the job you set out to do. Unless you read this wrong it sounded like a success on your part.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

meggels said:


> Man, ya try to do a nice thing, and look where it gets you... :shocked:


Meg, 

I think you have taken everything everyone said here out of context....You came here and posted! If you didn't want any feedback you should not have posted here. We are all people who have done rescue and are trying to give you tips so as to help you next time...In the future, if you don't want a response, don't post!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Robin, I have no issue with what you, Nikki and Liz said. I found it helpful and supportive.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry it didn't work out. But I'm glad you were able to help out. Even more glad that you recognized your shortcomings and found a different solution. 

When people say that it takes a special person to participate in rescue work, it's true. And I think that few people are born knowing exactly what to do. For most people, it has to be a learning process. And you have learned from this situation, so I'd call it a success. You'll be better for the next time. :thumb:



meggels said:


> Robin, I have no issue with what you, Nikki and Liz said. I found it helpful and supportive.


Maybe instead of responding to the one post you didn't like, you could have responded to the helpfulness of all the rest that you took no issue with....


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

She is beautiful. Dont worry, more will need fostered. Not every dog works for everyone. Its just great you are willing to try.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thank you for the advice and support to those who gave it.

Im driving Chelsy to her permanent foster home in a few hours.


She did really well at Stacy's last night and loves Stacy's husband.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The main thing is that she is in a much better place now and that people pulled together to make that happen. Hopefully she'll find a lovely home soon. I think I would bite too if I was dragged away from my home and the people I loved through no fault of my own. I am sure she'll be fine once she settles down and feels secure. Poor thing, but she'll be in a much better place in the end.
Thanks for taking her on Meg, even though it didn't work out, you made sure she was taken care of and thats the main thing.
She does look like a cutie. 
On a side note, she's a Mexican dog, probably a stray rescued from down there, right? Bet she never turns her nose up at her dinner.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

When I was involved in rescue and foster work I fostered some difficult dogs with behavioural issues, but turned down ones with aggression. I know I'm not experienced enough to handle that and didn't want to put myself, my daughter or pets in harms way for foster work. 

Transportation was often difficult for us so just by being her driver you helped out a lot. Sometimes you get really sweet and wonderful fosters and now and then you get a really crazy one. You can help that rescue a lot simply by being a driver!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Chelsy is safe and sound and I think Americo & Tori are going to truly help her. She was very comfortable with Americo almost immediately. He def knows what he is doing so I know she's in the right hands. Even if I wasn't the right person for her, I'm glad that Rachel contacted me and I could help out in my small way.

I drove her to where Americo works (Cheesecake Factory). We transferred her and I ran inside to grab myself a damn piece of cake! Was in there no more than 10 minutes and....had a parking ticket on my windshield. I thought I was in the takeout parking, apparently not! $107 parking ticket...not sure if I'll fight it or not. But Chelsy is safe.


Rachel also let me know about a 3 yr old golden retriever a few days ago that was being surrendered by her owner, they are moving out of the country and can't take her. 

So I contacted the woman and we planned for the dog to come to our adoption event today. 

We had a little mishap when she went after Murph, I think over some biscuits on the shelf they were both standing next to. She had him pinned to the ground and he was screaming and I jumped in and grabbed her by the back legs and got her off of him. I was really surprised I didn't freeze lol, but I guess when I hear my little meatball screaming I just instinctually jump in there to help him lol. Murph is okay, but he was shaking, so I comforted him and gave him a piece of dog beef jerky lol. 


But this golden is SUCH a doll. Oh my gosh, what a sweet heart. She is now being fostered by Stacy, who had Chelsy the brindle dog last night. Rachel already has people interested in her, and we networked her like crazy at the event today. She will be going to the store starting Monday from 9-5 with Denise to "showcase" her. I bet she will find a forever home quickly!












And now... I am exhausted. I need a drink...or 8.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She looks so sweet! Hard to imagine her attacking Murphy. Sorry about the ticket


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My guess is she was stressed and perhaps slightly food possessive?

Luckily no damage was done. But god, I hate the sound of your dog screaming  Had to jump in and protect my little potato head. 


It will be good for her to be with stacy so stacy can gauge better if she needs to be in a single dog home or not. But she is SO SO SO SO sweet with humans. Typical happy go lucky golden retriever that loves people.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, hopefully she was just nervous being around all the new people and dogs. If she didn't hurt him she wasn't trying to hurt him. Poor Murphy, though! i know that was scary for both of you.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph has now been "attacked" by....a dachshund, a black lab and a golden retriever. Poor nugget can't catch a break LOL. The black lab and golden were both food related I think though. I think the only attack was the dachshund.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

His head was all wet by the golden though LOL. 

He did get a scar on his head from the black lab incident. 

Poor guy. Just minds his own business. We joke that he just walks around with music in his head, no real thoughts. Probably the music from jeopardy if anything...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, Sascha attacked Stacie's female dog twice today. Stacy thinks she's territorial/possessive. So we are def going to advertise her as needing to be in an only dog household. 

I am making some flyers to hang around in different stores tomorrow. We need to find her a home soon.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

meggels said:


> Luckily no damage was done. But god, I hate the sound of your dog screaming  Had to jump in and protect my little potato head.
> .


I so admire you--anyone-- who takes on fosters/rescues. One of my students is a committed feral cat rescue person; she works tirelessly to help out this enormous issue. When we were talking about the huge mega-millions jackpot this Tuesday, she said she already had a plan: build a sanctuary for horses, dogs and cats. She has a lot of the details planned out... just needs the money- lots of it!

P.S.: So sorry about the "little potato head" and his being the unfortunate target of some dog/food/territory aggression.

BTW, I know a Frenchie (cream colored) whose actual name is "Potato"... ('cause when they got her as a pup that's exactly what she looked like.) :smile:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

meggels said:


> Well, Sascha attacked Stacie's female dog twice today. Stacy thinks she's territorial/possessive. So we are def going to advertise her as needing to be in an only dog household.
> 
> I am making some flyers to hang around in different stores tomorrow. We need to find her a home soon.


Oh darn that is to bad. Hope Stacie's female was not hurt by it. IMO Golden's are really changing these days, for the worse.
Byb ones anyways.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I so admire you--anyone-- who takes on fosters/rescues. One of my students is a committed feral cat rescue person; she works tirelessly to help out this enormous issue. When we were talking about the huge mega-millions jackpot this Tuesday, she said she already had a plan: build a sanctuary for horses, dogs and cats. She has a lot of the details planned out... just needs the money- lots of it!
> 
> P.S.: So sorry about the "little potato head" and his being the unfortunate target of some dog/food/territory aggression.
> 
> BTW, I know a Frenchie (cream colored) whose actual name is "Potato"... ('cause when they got her as a pup that's exactly what she looked like.) :smile:



I've been calling him Mr. Potato head because Rachel kept saying what a little potato he is on Friday LOL. She has given him a new nickname...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Oh darn that is to bad. Hope Stacie's female was not hurt by it. IMO Golden's are really changing these days, for the worse.
> Byb ones anyways.




It's a shame because she is SO sweet with all humans so far. I do worry about how difficult it's going to be to place her if she needs to be only dog. And Stacy's female is okay thank god.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It can definitely be difficult to foster some dogs, to say the least. My last foster absolutely refused to be house broken and it took a little over a month to find him a new home when it usually only takes 2 weeks. Very sweet dog otherwise though. I haven't had to deal with any aggression issues yet, thankfully! I'm glad you're getting involved with Rachel and helping with her rescue. It's too ba that golden needs to be an "only child" those homes are definitely harder to come by sometimes.

Just as a very quick point of reference, technically a "foster failure" is someone who ends up adopting their foster pet, so they "failed" at fostering since they ended up adopting. So _technically_, you're not a foster failure, just a foster home/networker for the puppies in need :smile:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Lol!

Well, good news, Sascha has a new home! She will be going to live with a couple on Wednesday  


I might ask Stacy if I can foster a puppy that comes through in the future. We had a CRAZY day Saturday and adopted out 10 puppies total out of 13! These pups are transported up from Arkansas and surrounding states when they are placed in kill shelters. It's crazy how much different it is down there, the thought of euth'ing these tiny little pups...so sad.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. that didn't take long!

Just goes to show the power of having adoption events. The rescue I am fostering for does nothing but advertise on petfinder. I think that's a little weird.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Funny enough, SO many dogs have been adopted because people have seen their pics at the Starbucks down the street!

Stacy networks the dogs like crazy and has them at the store every Saturday.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I would have never adopted Snorkels from a photograph. The only reason I did was because I happened to be in a PetSmart and saw her. It was her personality that attracted me, not her good looks!

Parker is a million times cuter in person than his photos - he's black, for one thing, and just doesn't photograph well. For another, he's lost some weight and is looking alot better but they still have the old photos.

You are right - exposure is everything.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

meggels said:


> Funny enough, SO many dogs have been adopted because people have seen their pics at the Starbucks down the street!
> 
> Stacy networks the dogs like crazy and has them at the store every Saturday.


How much do most of these dogs get adopted for?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> Wow. that didn't take long!
> 
> Just goes to show the power of having adoption events. The rescue I am fostering for does nothing but advertise on petfinder. I think that's a little weird.


We only use Petfinder and the BTCA website, for our dogs too but people are breed specific, so this is what they are looking for. We have applications at all times, but not all applications will pass our process.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> How much do most of these dogs get adopted for?



I believe the fee is $425 if they are fixed already. And then lower if they are 1) not fixed or 2) older.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't think the adoption fee is ever lower than $250 though.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And they have to fill out an application, and give a vet reference as well as personal reference  And Stacy turns people down if she doesn't feel the home would be a good one. She told this man on Saturday that the puppies were all spoken for because the section of town he lives in is not a great one, no real yard for the dog. She got a bad feeling.

And we had two BC/Heeler mixes (THAT WERE SO CUTE) and this couple that lived in a condo wanted one. Stacy told them no, it's not the right dog. Good couple and would be a good home for sure, but they need a different dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> We only use Petfinder and the BTCA website, for our dogs too but people are breed specific, so this is what they are looking for. We have applications at all times, but not all applications will pass our process.


True. But when I saw Snorkels, a dachshund was the last thing on my mind. Actually, any dog was the last thing on my mind. But I just had to have her once I saw her. And it's a pet store I never went to - it was the first time I'd been there. Weird how stuff like that works out. 

That's another good reason to adopt seniors - you don't have to pay as much!! I paid $150 for Snorkels and Rebel both. Young dogs were from $250 to $450.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

meggels said:


> And they have to fill out an application, and give a vet reference as well as personal reference  And Stacy turns people down if she doesn't feel the home would be a good one. She told this man on Saturday that the puppies were all spoken for because the section of town he lives in is not a great one, no real yard for the dog. She got a bad feeling.
> 
> And we had two BC/Heeler mixes (THAT WERE SO CUTE) and this couple that lived in a condo wanted one. Stacy told them no, it's not the right dog. Good couple and would be a good home for sure, but they need a different dog.


So, they actually go to the persons house and do a home check first?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So, they actually go to the persons house and do a home check first?


No, they do not.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That is too bad, we require a home check to see where the dog will live and to see the home it will live in...Must have a fenced yard for a B.T.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It's not ideal, but Stacy is one person who works mostly by herself to adopt the puppies/dogs out. Last year they adopted out 143 dogs that would have been euth'd otherwise. So many people bring the dogs in for visits and there are so many happy endings. My mom & step dad have one of the pups themselves. So while a home visit would be an added bonus, she's been very successful so far and help a lot of dogs. 

I know a lot of rescue's require a fenced yard and I think a lot of good potential homes are turned down that way. I don't know B.T.'s very well though and I'm sure there are the breeds where a fenced yard would be necessary.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know that there are rescues that are so over whelmed, in a perfect dog world, all applicants could have a home check..I don't trust anyone! 

I remember doing a home check for a potential adopter of a B.T. she said her yard was fenced and that her apt. bottom half of house was large, plenty of room for a dog....NOT, the yard was 3/4 fenced, and her apt. was the size of my bedroom, needless to say she didn't get the dog, this is why it is imperative that we do a home check...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

meggels said:


> I believe the fee is $425 if they are fixed already. And then lower if they are 1) not fixed or 2) older.


How does she keep track of the dogs that get adopted without being spayed or neutered?, a signed contract is not enough to ensure they will spay them


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> How does she keep track of the dogs that get adopted without being spayed or neutered?, a signed contract is not enough to ensure they will spay them



Honestly, I don't know. I'm sort of on the outside of this. A lot of them do come already spayed or neutered but there are some that are not if they are still only 8 weeks old or so.

ETA: She does check during the vet reference that all other animals (if there are any) are fixed. And she has turned people down that have un-altered pets already.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I will say though, that she has been very lucky. She's had pretty much all wonderful homes. For someone who is working on this mostly by themselves with a little outside help here and there, she's been very successful in terms of the "happy ending" stories. 

I know that simply trusting people (and going off a vet reference and personal references) is not always ideal, but like I said, these are dogs that are pulled from the kill shelters down south, ready to be euth'd. So the outcome is a happy one, IMO.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The rescue I got Rebel from says they do home checks but they didn't do one on me. And one of the main reasons we had a huge falling out was because they wouldn't do a home check on the people who wanted my foster dog. Turns out I was right, too. I even volunteered to drive to Pennsylvania and do it myself because I knew they were not the right family for this dog.

I asked them what the point was of saying you do home checks when you don't. Really ticked me off. If it's too far to do a home check don't adopt a dog to them.

I know in a perfect world every dog would have a home check. But many don't, simply because of time and resources - and in Rebel's case (me) and my rescue's case, distance. 

But at the animal control you can walk in and get a dog for $60 with no questions asked. I know because I was with my cousin when she did it. What a recipe for disaster. So any kind of check is better than none, even though a home check would be optimal.

Like my hoarder buddy - she gets FOSTERS all the time from people who don't do home checks. If they did, they'd find 50-60 dogs and 40-60 cats in her house. I spend a substantial amount of time emailing rescue groups and sending them my evidence on her so she can't keep getting these animals.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm considering fostering a puppy for her in the future...

Oh lord...puppies...they are very exhausting. BUT SO CUTE. Dunno what I'm getting myself into :-X


Fun story- the woman who fostered my Abbie for a month stopped in about a month ago to reunite and see Abbie for the first time in two years. She ended up chatting with Stacy and is now fostering for Stacy as well. She currently has this little hound mix that is to die for in the cuteness department. He's white with big black patches. He looks like a little cow. I am quite smitten ;-)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> The rescue I got Rebel from says they do home checks but they didn't do one on me. And one of the main reasons we had a huge falling out was because they wouldn't do a home check on the people who wanted my foster dog. Turns out I was right, too. I even volunteered to drive to Pennsylvania and do it myself because I knew they were not the right family for this dog.
> 
> I asked them what the point was of saying you do home checks when you don't. Really ticked me off. If it's too far to do a home check don't adopt a dog to them.
> 
> ...




The animal control in the town I live in now has an adoption fee of...get this...

$5. 


You can pull a dog from there for $5. I torture myself and drive by and think of pulling a dog for $5 and trying to find it a home (because they are euth'd after 7 days). But after my disaster with Chelsy this week, I'm thinking that's not such a good idea.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

This is why we only adopt to people in WA, OR and BC, we have substantial members in these states and Canada who can do home checks for us, we DO NOT let a dog go until a home check has been done EVER.....It's not worth putting a dog at risk in our opinion..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet Abbie remembered her foster mom. Snorkels, who hates people, was always thrilled to see her foster mom. I made a point to drop by and see her every 3-4 months. I think foster parents love to know their babies are doing good!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> This is why we only adopt to people in WA, OR and BC, we have substantial members in these states and Canada who can do home checks for us, we DO NOT let a dog go until a home check has been done EVER.....It's not worth putting a dog at risk in our opinion..


I totally get where you are coming from but I guess I see it as....

The dogs other option is to die in the kill shelter. I am sure there will be unhappy endings with someone...somewhere, but there have been so many happy endings also that I guess i see it as outweighing the bad of not being able to do home checks on all the adopters.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it really depends on what they are doing with those dogs doesn't it? Depending on where you live, they still use so many dogs for bait dogs it's disgusting..And they still use dogs for lab rats too..And they don't mind paying for the dogs if they have to..


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Absolutely...but I'm pretty confident that the dogs are going to good homes. We see so many back in for visits...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I understand what you are saying Robin, I really do. I guess it's just a situation where you can have a lot of successes, and I think we do (in this personal case, I can't speak for anyone else). I have to just be glad for those because I really do think Stacy and the few people she works with are doing a good thing, and helping a lot of the pups from down south get great homes and happy lives where they could have been euth'd before they even had a shot.



Slightly OT- but why does your BT rescue require fenced in yards? I'm only familiar with BT's on a basic level, but they've always been a breed I've loved (don't think I'd really be the right owner for them). So curious to hear why because of that particular breed...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

B.T.'s are known escape artists, and won't/don't always come when called, LOL 

I remember when Cayenne was a puppy, we would slightly open the front door and she would somehow wiggle her way out, thankfully we don't live on a rd. it would take forever to catch her, or sometimes we couldn't find her at all..If I listened for the kids playing in the neighborhood, then I knew I would find her..B.T's are stinkers and take a real special owner to own one. 

So many people get these dogs without doing their research, you did see my share on Miss Ellie who was abused as a puppy, crated and someone hit her so hard on the back she had a kink in her back, they were looking for transport for her rehab as she had become aggressive, gee wonder why.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They've always been a favorite breed of mine. I'm not entirely sure I'd be the proper fit for one though. And I think I found my "soul dog" in the frenchies lol. I will always have a frenchie, I know that. They are SUCH a good match for me, jeeze, I wish I could have a whole herd of frenchies


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My friend actually got one, very pretty boy...but I'm fairly certain from what he said it came from a BYB. And it's turning out to be a reaaaaal handful from what I've seen him post on FB. It's like a year and a half old now...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I got it wrong it is Save Ellie moo, wish I knew how to post her facebook page here...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

meggels said:


> My friend actually got one, very pretty boy...but I'm fairly certain from what he said it came from a BYB. And it's turning out to be a reaaaaal handful from what I've seen him post on FB. It's like a year and a half old now...


They can be a real handful, they are not normal dogs and can't be treated as such...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have they looked for help on the yahoo groups?

There are people who are trainers who specifically work with B.T.'s_positivelybts_


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

meggels said:


> I believe the fee is $425 if they are fixed already. And then lower if they are 1) not fixed or 2) older.


Holy cow that is one of the highest adoption fees I've ever heard of! And I get grief for my rescue's being $200! Well I guess that _really_ helps weed out the undesirables but at the same time, it can also scare off honest people who are just trying to rescue a dog but don't want to pay _that_ much for one. At that point getting a "free" dog is cheaper and just have all the work done yourself for about $300. 

Anyway, what I really wanted to say was why don't you offer to do home checks for Stacy? It would be a great way to help her out without having to have _too_ much commitment but still a great added bonus for the dogs.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd gladly pay 425 for a dog that fits into what I'm looking for. I pay around 50 dollars per a video game. I'll buy a phone for around 200. A dog is so much more important to me than all that stuff. If 425 gets me a dog without any current known health issues and has been screened then I'd do it. If I couldn't afford the 425 then I probably don't have the funds to take care of the dog.

I still disagree with the fence issue. I know the experience of others. Molly was an escape artist. She escaped from her current owners all the time. But she saw me as being fun, supportive, someone she could depend on. Recalling her wasn't hard at all. I think it really boils down to the training methods and the time spent doing it. I'd be more worried about an escape artist in a fence in area along than one who is only taking out on a leash. But that is just me.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, update:

Sascha, the golden retriever...was adopted by a couple that has a farm and two other dogs, but are knowledgeable owners.

Also found out that her previous owner was a liar! Someone from the pet boutique (customer) knew the owners and informed us that they also had another small dog, but the two didn't get along, so Sascha was kept in a room. Real nice. Something seemed a little off but couldn't tell for sure. But at least Sascha is in a good home now.


And Chelsey (the brindle) is in need of serious dental care, costing $800. I've raised $50 so far, but if anyone is willing to donate, every dollar helps. 

ChipIn: Chelsey's Vet Bill


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh, and I adopted Abbie for $400 when she was 4.5 months. That seems to be the running rate (or close to it) for dogs/pups adopted through the private rescues.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner was through a private rescue. He cost us 250$. That covered his neutering, and vaccinations.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

We charge $150 - $195 and they are fixed, chipped and utd on all shots. We also do home visits and every memeber of th family has to be present.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

nlboz said:


> We charge $150 - $195 and they are fixed, chipped and utd on all shots. We also do home visits and every memeber of th family has to be present.


Thanks for reminding me. Gunner also got a chip that contacts us, and his rescue is the second contact.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Windy the cat cost me $30, actually, I think they were having a special that day and it might have been $25. That included a free vet check up, but I paid for a full work over though, fecal etc just to make sure there was nothing she needed to be treated for healthwise. 
Best $25 bucks I ever spent in my whole life! And, I'm not kidding.
No home check, just had to sign a contract saying she was going to be kept indoors (cough, cough), she gets a couple of hours supervised outdoor time a day, and that if I could not keep her for any reason, I had to take her back to the shelter. Like hell though, that would only happen if I died, and there are probably 5 homes round here nowadays that would kill to adopt her if I let them. 
I would probably get turned down for adopting a cattle dog, which I hope to do sometime in the not toooo distant future. We don't have a fence. But, my dog gets 5-8 miles a day exercise, bike and walking, and a lot of dogs round here that do have a fenced backyard don't get a walk at all. 
I want so much to get a fence, but, to my dismay, my other half dug in his toes, big time.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Windy the cat cost me $30, actually, I think they were having a special that day and it might have been $25. That included a free vet check up, but I paid for a full work over though, fecal etc just to make sure there was nothing she needed to be treated for healthwise.
> Best $25 bucks I ever spent in my whole life! And, I'm not kidding.
> No home check, just had to sign a contract saying she was going to be kept indoors (cough, cough), she gets a couple of hours supervised outdoor time a day, and that if I could not keep her for any reason, I had to take her back to the shelter. Like hell though, that would only happen if I died, and there are probably 5 homes round here nowadays that would kill to adopt her if I let them.
> I would probably get turned down for adopting a cattle dog, which I hope to do sometime in the not toooo distant future. We don't have a fence. But, my dog gets 5-8 miles a day exercise, bike and walking, and a lot of dogs round here that do have a fenced backyard don't get a walk at all.
> I want so much to get a fence, but, to my dismay, my other half dug in his toes, big time.


You may not be able to rescue one from the shelter but I'm sure you could find one. Lots of people get cattle dogs without realizing the requirements of them. Mollie seems like she is really active so I'm sure you'll have no problems adjusting to another active dog.

Maybe you could try volunteering at the shelter.


----------

